# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  بين الطاعة والمعصية ... !!

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين




بين الطاعة والمعصية



الصبر على الطاعة أكمل كذلك وأعلى من الصبر عن المعصية لأن عدم ملء الوقت بالطاعة كان سبب وقوع المعصية ، وعدم سدِّ الفراغ بالطاعة مهَّد الطريق لاقتحام المعصية ، فكلما حُجِب الإنسان عن طاعة وقع في معصية ، بل وكانت الطاعة مكافأة كل صبر عن معصية ، ومن هنا كان الصبر على الطاعة أعلى درجات الصبر ، بل وكان ترك الصبر على الطاعة أبغض عند الله من عدم الصبر عن المعصية. قال سهل بن عبد الله : " ترك الأمر عند الله أعظم من ارتكاب النهى ؛ لأن آدم نهى عن أكل الشجرة فأكل منها فتاب عليه ، وإبليس أُمِر أن يسجد لآدم فلم يسجد فلم يتب عليه " . 


ثم شرع ابن القيم في ذكر ثلاثة وعشرين وجها بيَّن من خلالها صحة القاعدة السابقة ، ثم قال بعد ذلك :

" سِرُّ هذه الوجوه أن المأمور محبوبه والمنهى مكروهه ، ووقوع محبوبه أحب اليه من فوات مكروهه ، وفوات محبوبه أكره اليه من وقوع مكروهه " . 

لكن الصبر على الطاعة مع ذلك أصعب أنواع الصبر ، ولذا جاءت صيغة الأمر بالصبر على الطاعة مغايرة لغيرها فقال تعالى : ﴿ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا ﴾ [ مريم : 65 ] ،


 وقال : ﴿ وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى ﴾ [ طه : 132 ] ،


 فاستخدام صيغة الافتعال تدل على المبالغة في الفعل إذ زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة المعنى ، والمقصود بالاصطبار : 

شدة الصبر على الأمر الشاق لأن صيغة الافتعال ترد لإفادة قوة الفعل ، وما ذاك إلا لصعوبة هذا النوع من الصبر على النفس لما فيه من القيام بحق العبودية في كل الأحوال.

قال الزمخشري : " لأن العبادة جُعِلت بمنزلة القرن في قولك للمحارب : اصطبر لقرنك أي اثبت له فيما يورد عليك من شداته " .

----------

